# Post your best porn scenes here



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2010)

Creampie Swallow - Spankwire.com

Bernadetta and Sarah Twain's ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 23, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Dec 10, 2010)

The dog knows what's up


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is my contribution: Young lesbians cum in each others mouths - Pornhub.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2010)

I love me some Nessa

nessa devil love rocco - rough anal - Spankwire.com

Hottest Asian ever

http://www.spankwire.com/Asa-Akira-Oiled-Up/video183554/

Hottest redhead on the planet

http://www.spankwire.com/Nikky-Rhodes/video130337/


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 28, 2010)

Rio Cock City - Erotic sex video - Tube8.com

I like gay porn, I am a freak, what can I say  

Share The Load with Angel Dark and Claudia Rossi - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2010)

Gena Marie said:


> http://www.tube8.com/gay/erotic/rio-cock-city/333931/I like gay porn, I am a freak, what can I say


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 28, 2010)

Sonia - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 29, 2010)

Prince, 
I feel like you are stocking me


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2010)

Gena Marie said:


> Prince,
> I feel like you are stocking me


 Stockings are kinky...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2010)

that is a Genaism

stocker = stalker


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 29, 2010)

Prince said:


> that is a Genaism
> 
> stocker = stalker



Baby, no one gets me the way you do.  I love you dearly
XOXO's


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2010)

Prince said:


> that is a Genaism
> 
> stocker = stalker


 

I know =)

Trish does the same thing but with phrases. She will say "A bird in the hand is worth two diamonds in the rough." She will mix the phrases together. 

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


A diamond in the rough


I have never heard her say one correctly.


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 29, 2010)

Thish sounds like my kind of gal  
If we can't laugh at ourselves, then we should laugh at anyone


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2010)

Gena Marie said:


> Thish sounds like my kind of gal
> If we can't laugh at ourselves, then we should laugh at anyone


 When she does it I mention the correct phrase and we just laugh. It is fun.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 29, 2010)

Cant find it but Jenna Jameson and this other blonde chick in a bathroom. Totally fried my brain.


----------



## mboley370 (Jan 1, 2011)

*I was adding porn vids to my site the other day and this one caught my eye.*

I would say this is one of the 1 on 1 best lesbian porn vids ever if you like semi aggressive porn and I have seen a lot since I own the site.

Free Porn Videos & Sex Videos - Porno, Pussy Movies, Porn Tube and Pussy Porn


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 1, 2011)

mboley370 said:


> I would say this is one of the 1 on 1 best lesbian porn vids ever if you like semi aggressive porn and I have seen a lot since I own the site.



That was quiet a video.  Must say, I liked it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> That was quiet a video.  Must say, I liked it.



I dunno seemed to angry to me.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I dunno seemed to angry to me.



It was a bit angry.  I think I liked it because it was different.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> It was a bit angry.  I think I liked it because it was different.



Ah


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## klc9100 (Jan 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


 



i bet that feels good!!!


----------



## CarlFow (May 30, 2017)

My favorite porn scenes are collected on http://bestgaypornsites.com/ , it's a well-made list of the best gay porn sites


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2017)

wow, 11-23-*2010*, 05:45 PM


----------



## Mint (Jun 7, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Creampie Swallow - Spankwire.com
> 
> Bernadetta and Sarah Twain's ...



That's really hot!


----------

